# Looking for a Pc from 60-70k



## Sarang\m/ (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello,

Looking to build a Gaming PC in India, Bangalore.


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: It will be primarily for programming and PC gaming.I want to be able to play most modern games at medium settings. I will hook up two more monitors though later on.


2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Overall budget 70,000/- INR max

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Nope

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 10 Home 64 bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 Tb.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Need a new Monitor, 21 inch or 23-24inch screen 1080 p.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Need to buy all parts, even windows which is included in budget.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: By the end of the month.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Done by assembler, no experience whatsoever.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:I wil be buying most of the stuff on EMIs so online is the only option unless some local shop in Bangalore provides EMI option. Kindly provide me links of the products at online retailer (I am eyeing on *www.theitdepot.com/ and Shop Online In India for Processor, Motherboard, Graphics Card, Laptop, Desktop and More - Mdcomputers.i but others stores are welcomed)

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:I have no experience of assembling.If you have any PC assembler who can do this for me in Bangalore it would be very helpful.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2016)

Budget -69.5K

CPU- Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
MOBO- Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000,
RAM- Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) 2400MHz -5000,
SMPS- Seasonic S12II 520w -5500,
Keyboard/Mouse- Logitech G100s Combo -1500,
Monitor- LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9500,
Cabinet- Corsair SPEC-03 -4500,
HDD- WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
SSD- Samsung 750 Evo 250GB -6000,
GPU - Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB -13500.

Total Cost: 69,500.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 2, 2016)

^


Why would you recommend a 1050ti for a 70k budget?

@OP, get a GTX 1060 6 GB instead of 1050ti.

Also, a S12II 520W would also be enough for it.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Nov 2, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -69.5K
> 
> CPU- Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
> MOBO- Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000,
> ...



Can i do away with SSD and get a better graphics card. Also windows 10 needs to be in the budget so can you change some of the specs. Thanks for the help


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2016)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Can i do away with SSD and get a better graphics card. Also windows 10 needs to be in the budget so can you change some of the specs. Thanks for the help


Budget -70K

CPU- Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
MOBO- Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000,
RAM- Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400MHz -2500,
SMPS- Seasonic S12II 520w -5500,
Keyboard/Mouse- Logitech G100s Combo -1500,
Monitor- LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9500,
Cabinet- Corsair SPEC-03 -4500,
HDD- WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
GPU - Zotac GTX1060 6GB Mini -21000.


Total Cost: 70,000.

You can buy Windows 10 Pro key for 1.5k from a member called Invader of erodov forum. It is a Retail Key. Don't worry.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 3, 2016)

@ *OP* - Please dont pay any heed to *rakeshhkuma90*'s posts. Better to ignore his over-priced configurations


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Nov 4, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -70K
> 
> CPU- Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
> MOBO- Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000,
> ...



Going for this build.  I cannot find Ram and Mobo at these rates and am about to order everything else in a few days. Thank you.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Nov 14, 2016)

Any other internal drive than wd caviar blue. Not able to find it online.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2016)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Any other internal drive than wd caviar blue. Not able to find it online.


WD Caviar Black 1TB

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Nov 14, 2016)

Can you guys help me with some good UPS. Bangalore is having power cuts these days. Will this suffice Intex GAMA 1000VA


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2016)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Can you guys help me with some good UPS. Bangalore is having power cuts these days. Will this suffice Intex GAMA 1000VA


Better go with CyberPower or APC.

Dont go with Intex or Zebronics.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Nov 14, 2016)

Can you suggest some good ones in budget. CyberPower ones I find are expensive.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 14, 2016)

IMO get any UPS with 1kva rating, and you can get upto 40 mins of backup ( normal browsing, video ), whether its sinewave / modulated sinewave doesn't matter i think. Had APC and when it went kaput, i got an iball 1kva ups and it didn't hurt my pocket much.

You can also do away with your SMPS and if you want budget one get Antec VP450p ANTEC SMPS VP450P WITH ACTIVE PF, a bare minimum but enough power for all your needs. If you're looking for its efficiency and load tests, check here : Antec VP450 Power Supply Review - Page 7 of 12 - Hardware Secret

Your max PC consumption would be around 230-260 W at peak gaming, assuming you've overclocked your gpu. and a PSU is efficient more at 50-60% load. If you switch on your pc only for gaming, then get 500w PSU else you'll actually consume more electricity and a smart decision would be to utilise your psu good.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Nov 14, 2016)

ashis_lakra said:


> IMO get any UPS with 1kva rating, and you can get upto 40 mins of backup ( normal browsing, video ), whether its sinewave / modulated sinewave doesn't matter i think. Had APC and when it went kaput, i got an iball 1kva ups and it didn't hurt my pocket much.
> 
> You can also do away with your SMPS and if you want budget one get Antec VP450p ANTEC SMPS VP450P WITH ACTIVE PF, a bare minimum but enough power for all your needs. If you're looking for its efficiency and load tests, check here : Antec VP450 Power Supply Review - Page 7 of 12 - Hardware Secret
> 
> Your max PC consumption would be around 230-260 W at peak gaming, assuming you've overclocked your gpu. and a PSU is efficient more at 50-60% load. If you switch on your pc only for gaming, then get 500w PSU else you'll actually consume more electricity and a smart decision would be to utilise your psu good.


Most of the time my PC will be used for gaming only though I am not planning to overclock it anytime soon.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 14, 2016)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Most of the time my PC will be used for gaming only though I am not planning to overclock it anytime soon.



Ok, my cpu is OC'ed at 4.5 ghz and it needs more power than your CPU, and my PC is consuming 290W from wall while i run heavy games ( using equipment ), so 450p model is more than fine for your needs.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Nov 14, 2016)

ashis_lakra said:


> Ok, my cpu is OC'ed at 4.5 ghz and it needs more power than your CPU, and my PC is consuming 290W from wall while i run heavy games ( using equipment ), so 450p model is more than fine for your needs.


Ok thanks  . Will consider it. First I am going through UPS models which are good and will fit my budget.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2016)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Can you suggest some good ones in budget. CyberPower ones I find are expensive.


Go with this: Champion Home & Office 800VA UPS
Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.com

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Nov 14, 2016)

This one doesn't look too good. I can spend upto 4k on UPS. I did not find any APC or cyberPower in that range online. How would be this one Luminous 1000va double battery


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2016)

Sarang\m/ said:


> This one doesn't look too good. I can spend upto 4k on UPS. I did not find any APC or cyberPower in that range online. How would be this one Luminous 1000va double battery


Luminous is also good.

But not as good as CyberPower.

CyberPower 1000VA UPS costs around 4k locally.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Nov 28, 2016)

Anyone can help me build my pc in Bangalore plz. I tried building but it shuts down in 20-25 seconds and then turns on again infinitely. Does not even reach bios. Somebody can helo or point me to some local assembler here. I have tried replacong thr motherboard and the problem is the same


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2016)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Anyone can help me build my pc in Bangalore plz. I tried building but it shuts down in 20-25 seconds and then turns on again infinitely. Does not even reach bios. Somebody can helo or point me to some local assembler here. I have tried replacong thr motherboard and the problem is the same


Create a new thread in the PC Buying Section by answering the Questionnaire 1st...

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Nov 29, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Create a new thread in the PC Buying Section by answering the Questionnaire 1st...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


But I have already answered questionnaire in this thread.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2016)

Sarang\m/ said:


> But I have already answered questionnaire in this thread.


Can you post your problem more clearly. Elobarate by posting some pictures of your problem...

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Nov 29, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Can you post your problem more clearly. Elobarate by posting some pictures of your problem...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



I assembled the pc last week. I connected every component and then turned on the system. The system turned on. Motherboard was showing lights and CPU and system fans were working fine. But after 20 seconds it shut itself down and restarted. This cycle continued infinitely. I then removed everything but CPU from the motherboard and the same thing happened. I replaced my motherboard and connected CPU and RAM only but still the system shuts down after 20 seconds and restarts before reaching the bios. I will be posting the pictures in the evening when I reach home. My complete specs for the system are:

i5 6500
Gigabyte B150m D3h
Antec VP 450w
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8gb
zotac 1060 6gb mini
Wd blue hard disk
corsair spec-03 case


----------



## image (Nov 29, 2016)

Sarang\m/ said:


> I assembled the pc last week. I connected every component and then turned on the system. The system turned on. Motherboard was showing lights and CPU and system fans were working fine. But after 20 seconds it shut itself down and restarted. This cycle continued infinitely. I then removed everything but CPU from the motherboard and the same thing happened. I replaced my motherboard and connected CPU and RAM only but still the system shuts down after 20 seconds and restarts before reaching the bios. I will be posting the pictures in the evening when I reach home. My complete specs for the system are:
> 
> i5 6500
> Gigabyte B150m D3h
> ...



Please post buying price and source for all the components.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2016)

Sarang\m/ said:


> I assembled the pc last week. I connected every component and then turned on the system. The system turned on. Motherboard was showing lights and CPU and system fans were working fine. But after 20 seconds it shut itself down and restarted. This cycle continued infinitely. I then removed everything but CPU from the motherboard and the same thing happened. I replaced my motherboard and connected CPU and RAM only but still the system shuts down after 20 seconds and restarts before reaching the bios. I will be posting the pictures in the evening when I reach home. My complete specs for the system are:
> 
> i5 6500
> Gigabyte B150m D3h
> ...


Did you assemble the whole system yourself or any technician did?

Steps to be followed:

1. Replace the CMOS battery on the motherboard with a new sealed one, then set everything to defaults and save and reboot,

2. Remove the RAM and try to boot, If it boots by emitting 5 beeps then RAM is good,

3. Remove the processor again and apply some thermal paste and reseat it and boot, Just check whether the CPU heatsink fan is working as it should,

4. Remove the GPU and boot without it,

5. In the BIOS, there will a setting for using the discrete GPU as your main GPU, check it and set it,

6. Remove the PSU and reconnect all,
Check whether you connected the EPS 6pin power connector behind the processor.

7. Download the latest BIOS update for Gigabyte B150M-D3H from Gigabyte.in and update the BIOS to the latest update.

If all steps fail to start up the system, then you need to send the Processor, Motherboard & RAM for RMA.

Just complete all the above steps & tell me here what has happened.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2016)

Sarang\m/ said:


> But I have already answered questionnaire in this thread.


Why did you not opted for Seasonic S12II 520w @ 5.5k but instead bought Antec VP450P.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Nov 29, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Did you assemble the whole system yourself or any technician did?
> 
> Steps to be followed:
> 
> ...



1. Will replace CMOS battery. I have already sent back the motherboard to amazon and got a replacement though. It was having the same problem so I guess motherboard is not the issue. I will still replace CMOS battery and check.

2. Removed the RAM and booted. There aren't any sort of beeps. I guess motherboard speaker is not there.

3. Have removed the processor and removed and reapplied thermal paste. It fits well. The heatsink fan is working well for the 20 seconds it stays on.

4. Removed the GPU, Hard disk, RAM and still the problem remains.

5. Can't even reach bios. It shuts itself down before it reaches bios.

6. I have reconnected all the connections. At the moment I have applied only 24 pin connector to motherboard and 8 pin to CPU. 

7. Again can't even reach the bios.

At this moment I am thinking my PSU is faulty but I am not sure. I will RMA the PSU and then see if it works or not.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Why did you not opted for Seasonic S12II 520w @ 5.5k but instead bought Antec VP450P.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Yes my mistake now I feel


----------



## HE-MAN (Nov 30, 2016)

first of all make sure you have connected the cpu fan connector into cpu header on the mobo and not on any other optional headers. Stick only 1 ram at a time. Also each time you fail change the ram slot but use the same ram. The 24pin power and 8pin power connector should be pressed and sitted properly. do not add hdd or gpu first just try to get into bios. Make sure that motherboard is sitted properly on the stand off and not touching any metal parts of case. Sometimes this short cause the psu to shutdown the system to prevent damage.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Nov 30, 2016)

Replaced the PSU and it worked like a charm . Thanks guys for the help


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 30, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Why did you not opted for Seasonic S12II 520w @ 5.5k but instead bought Antec VP450P.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



What is wrong with AntecVP450P??


----------

